# Freud Bits on clearance at Big Orange Box Store



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Guys,

I hope I am not breaking any rules but the Big Orange Box Store has Freud Router bits on clearance. 

All of their bits are the Diablo Freud Series but have the same part numbers at the ones at WC and Rockler. I do not know if there is any difference. 

It seems to be the larger bits that are on clearence. I saw two different panel raisers, a rail and stile set, a lock miter ( the mini one which I paid $94 for), a T&G set, a wainscoting, and a couple of others. They were all 50% off. 

No sooner then the salesperson told me that it would be another 2-3 months before they go down again - the dept manager told me she would take another $10 off each if I got the 4 I was looking at. 

I will probably kick myself later for not getting them but I got over 100 bits not including the ones in sets. 

I may have to go back and get the 3/8" bullnose for a project ( Incra Business card case) as well as the T&G set. I have a PC T&G bit that cuts both mating parts with 1 bit ( I actually have 2 of these) but I am thinking the Freud set would be easier/faster to use.

Check it out - the bits seemed to be moving pretty good.


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Went to the store hoping for a deal on a couple of bits that are wanted. No sale up here. Must be your specific store.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

It is not even all the stores in my area. I went to about 5 different stores and 2 of those did not have them. I was told that some stores sold out at regular price before they were moved to a non-stock item. I then went home and called the stores until I found one that had the raised panel with back cutter. When I went to pick it up - that store (Surprise, AZ) had about 3 other bits on clearence that the others did not have.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

*Feud bits on sale*



taxque said:


> Guys,
> 
> I hope I am not breaking any rules but the Big Orange Box Store has Freud Router bits on clearance.
> 
> ...


I seldom see Feud bits on sale ... pick 'em up. You will NEVER be sorry you purchased quality router bits.


----------



## johnsonj (Oct 31, 2010)

combed all over Dallas and no luck


----------



## Capecarver (Dec 26, 2010)

I just picked several Freud quadracut bits up from Rockler at 50% off.

Does this perhaps signal a product change at Freud?


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

Capecarver said:


> I just picked several Freud quadracut bits up from Rockler at 50% off.
> 
> Does this perhaps signal a product change at Freud?


Very nice. I've been wanting to get few quadra cut bits... probably wait till the next sale. =[


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I wonder if sometimes they even know what they are selling


----------

